# A brief hello!



## tis_me_tania (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm new here, I'm a member of an infidelity forum (as a few months ago I discovered my H's cheating) but I'm liking the diversity of this forum better, and the many areas of discussion available aside from cheating.

H and I are both fairly young, been married one year. I discovered his EA in May (and the PA a few weeks after). I'm surprisingly much better now...but the effects are so emotionally hard and very lingering. We are in counseling but the guy is so incredibly useless and I'm looking into online therapy, as I live in Europe and I would like to work with someone in the US.

Thanks for reading, new friends :smile2:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TAM! There generally is a roller coaster of emotions after finding out about infidelity. You'll get a lot of valuable insight and support here to help you along the way. Wishing you the best.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello.... Hope to see you posting in the forums.


----------

